# Moving to Lisbon in 10 days



## Sousou82 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey everyone 
I'm moving to Lisbon for 6 months working with teleperformance, accomodation provided; I was wondering if anyone has done the same thing as me and what does the accomodations look like.
I only know 2-3 people over there so if you wana meet up gimme a shout!


----------

